

Do you use Yahoo Pipes? If not, you should. - workhorse
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/twitter-rss-yahoo-pipes/11803/

======
modeless
I have several Yahoo Pipes running which take various RSS feeds and replace
the blurbs with the full article text
([http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=b26addb2e01415dbf...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=b26addb2e01415dbf4443b33af6934c8)
). As a programmer I found it quite frustrating to use; very limiting (as with
all "visual programming" interfaces) and somewhat buggy. However, it does get
the job done and it's free.

I actually much preferred AppJet for this sort of work, as it could execute
arbitrary Javascript and make arbitrary HTTP requests with cookies, etc. I
wrote an RSS feed munger that logged into my WSJ account to download full
articles with AppJet. I was really disappointed when AppJet was discontinued.

~~~
kingsley_20
YQl can execute server side JS now, give it a shot.

~~~
modeless
Sweet! That must be new since the last time I looked at YQL. Looks very
promising. Hopefully YQL lasts longer than AppJet did...

------
jonathantrevor
YQL (the Pipes sister product) is more programmer friendly, and also free.
Give YQL a go if the Pipes visual UI doesn't work for you (and it has lots of
yummy server side JS goodness too).

~~~
sh1mmer
Link: <http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console>

Requires Yahoo ID to use the demo console, but YQL doesn't need that when you
make the web service calls.

------
workhorse
I wanted to share an article I wrote on Yahoo Pipes because of the value it
provides.

If you read Hacker News, I am willing to bet you read at least 10 other
publications.

Yahoo Pipes will allow you to mashup RSS feeds with the ability to filter the
noise.

Yahoo Pipes was probably the single greatest tool I have found for filtering
content in the last 6 months.

------
th0ma5
I've used it some, it is what I think of generally when I think of OOP that
what is going on is visually like Pipes, or other visual languages like vvvv,
or Lily, etc... here's a pipe I made for the buses in and around Columbus, OH
<http://pipes.yahoo.com/th0ma5/cota1>

------
AndrewDucker
I wrote a pipe for Hacker News RSS (so that the main link would go to the
comments page rather than the original site). It worked perfectly when it
worked. And then would spend weeks not updating, or saying that the gateway
wasn't found, or some other bizarre error that was beyond my control.

At which point I gave up.

------
callmeed
Is it wise to use Yahoo! Pipes for anything crucial in your app? (considering
they've turned search over to MS and have been the subject of acquisition
rumors)

Has Yahoo! committed to keeping it running long term?

~~~
cakesy
Good question. I use Pipes at the moment, it is very useful and an integral
part of some of my apps. It would mess me up majorly if they changed this, 2
or 3 weeks work. Lets hope they give us plenty of warning.

Also, I find the docs for pipes rubbish, lots of references to old versions.

